# SU Rocking chair - the challenge



## Steve Maskery (2 May 2006)

Hi folks,
As the 8-hour thread was getting a bit off-topic, I thought I'd start this.
Right, this is the best back-splat I've been able to model.







The model is here:

The D-section is 35mm by 20mm with 12mm rads. The spigot is 12mm dia. I did the lot in Sketchup, including the curve but that required the ruby plugin for Bezier curves.

Time- dunno, I didn't time it. But I've I'v done it, JPGed it, uploaded it and posted this since my ref to Sam Maloof, so about an hour in total.

The blend is done entirely manually, by joining segments of the circle to segments on the D. In reality this would be blended when the spigot meets the transition. Can anyone improve on it?

I think this is probably the hardest part of the model, so the rest should be straightforward.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 May 2006)

Steve, that looks very good to me. Now you can copy it a few times and make an entire back.


----------

